# Windows mobile startup item delay



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi, I have a pocket pc running windows mobile 2003, works great but i was wondering if theres a way to add a startup delay for a startup item,

some of the apps that I want to have in the startup require certain windows components running before it can run,

the problem is that half way through the startup, windows mobile will load the startup items 
this causes it ti try and run the app before all needed components are loaded. this causes the app to fail to load and give a error message


I would really like to be able to delay it be about 5 seconds so the needed windows components can load first 

(PS i know about some apps that can do it but they cost money and i really don't wast to waste resources by adding another app)

I tried searching through the registry but there no startup entries in it so I was wondering what i would have to edit to add a startup delay


----------

